# Halloween Display Too Graphic?



## BloodyWendigo (Aug 23, 2015)

This just hit the news today down here in Houston since it's almost Halloween. Apparently people got offended at this man in Amarillo for having a yard display that's too graphic and is offensive. You would think that this would be something horrific like torn and mangled bodies and gore everywhere, but no. It's just three body bags hanging upside down in a tree. There's nothing else in the guy's yard beside those. People are calling it "sickening" and "inappropriate" and want it taken down.
I totally side with the homeowner on this. He said that he's seen way worse in the Halloween retail stores out this time of year, and he doesn't understand all of the fuss.
If you guys are interested I'll post the link here for you to check out:
http://www.newschannel10.com/story/30356608/haunting-halloween-decor


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I suspect that the use of what appears to be a child's body in the group might have pushed it over the edge for some people.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yepper Roxy is probably right. With the full-size bodies they might have never heard any negative feedback.


----------



## Hobz (Oct 14, 2013)

I wish I could side with the homeowner, but simulating a murdered family? That does seem to be in poor taste. The complete lack of other Halloween decor actually makes it worse because it seems that much more realistic and brutal. If your display has vampires, zombies, giant spider, etc., there's an element of fantasy and creativity. You can tell scared children (and yourself) that those things aren't real. But this is too close to a real life horror story that you might find on the evening news. It's too realistic to be tasteful.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Agree that the lack of other décor also contributed to the potential issues with the display. The homeowner said he was having a party and wanted to go all out, but didn't go beyond hanging three bodies. That, to me, makes it less Halloweeny. If he'd hung a big spider web around the victims and added spiders, it would have worked as a Halloween display.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with the 2 above posts, lack of other Halloween decor makes it too realistic. That said, *I* would not object to it


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I agree with everyone above. I'm especially surprised the guy had the balls to display this in the bible belt. I'm kind of shocked the article mentioned nothing about local police cutting the bags open to prove they aren't real. That's an impressive job with milk jugs and water bottles. At least they weren't hanging the other way around!

Cut the kid prop down and wrap the other two bodies in webbing.

Guaranteed this story could be used as a catalyst to shame Halloween.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I do a pretty good sized display (also in the Bible belt) and while this isn't bloody with body parts hanging out or Zombie babies or anything like the gore you see in the Halloween stores, I find it rather disturbing as well. The lack of anything else does make it creepy in a bad way. Taking down the kid makes it a bit better but I still don't care for it. I find the displays with blood and gore nasty but those do not make my skin crawl like this does.

No one actually believes my cemetery, giant pumpkins, 10 foot sentinel or anything else I made and display is real because it is obviously all fantasy but this has no fantasy element at all. There are so many weirdos, this feels like something that could actually happen.

I don't have any dead bodies in my cemetery other than a Freddy Krueger ground breaker and I don't have blood and guts but thats because I find it nasty and it ruins the atmosphere I am going for. I have a ton of kids that come to get scared (and they are) but I don't want to give them nightmares. 

This would give me nightmares.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

if people dont like it move along, that is unless they are paying the mans mortgage and bills, they need to just shut up and move along. Too many peeps trying to tell folks what to do on their own property.. get over it


----------



## Hobz (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm not saying that he should be forced to take it down, just that it's not unreasonable for the neighbors to find it offensive. If he _wants_ offend his neighbors then by all means, carry on. But he should do so with the full knowledge that he will be known to them as the "sicko" who hangs the slaughtered family in his tree for Halloween. Maybe he's fine with that but I didn't get the impression that that's what he was going for when he made them.

That being said, legally speaking, just because it's on his property doesn't give him complete carte blanche. You can't stand naked in your front yard without being cited for indecent exposure and you can't blare unreasonably loud music at 3 a.m. without disturbing the peace. It may be private property, but it's still on public display.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I know someone did that already in our neighborhood, he did that as a halloween frank.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I would disagree Hobz. You're comparing apples and oranges. 

I tried not to give my opinion on this thread, but I feel the need to now.

This display is up for interpretation, surely. How is this display on private property any different than the disturbing bloody "abortion" pictures that activists display on public property? There isn't a thing you can do about not seeing these huge posters of bloody "abortions" in public, yet people want to tear this private property owner up. Personally, I find these abortion activists pictures and posters offensive, yet I can't do a damn thing, thanks to the constitution. I look away and ignore their displays. It is his choice whether he wants to display this, not anyone else's. Everyone has an opinion, and that's okay, this is America. If someone has taken offense to it, then they certainly don't have to look at it, keep walking or keep driving by, don't trick or treat at the house. If they're REALLY offended, they can file a civil suit against the homeowner. Let the courts decide. He may not have seen this as offending some people, but it all comes down to the property owner choosing to keep it up or take it down. Point being, it's HIS choice.

Okay, let me have it.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Okay, let me have it.


Alright T... go get the belt. lol.

Yeah, those billboards are obnoxious. This guy's display doesn't offend me but I can see where the lack of decorative context definitely fosters an eerie sense of realism.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> Alright T... go get the belt. lol.


Remember our safe word, right? 

Yes, I do agree with the realistic aspect, being there aren't any other decorations around. Perhaps this was the beginning of his decorating and didn't get anything else out yet.


----------



## Hobz (Oct 14, 2013)

Copchick said:


> I would disagree Hobz. You're comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> I tried not to give my opinion on this thread, but I feel the need to now.
> 
> ...


I realize that it's not a direct parallel. I was just trying to make the point that there are limits to to what you can get away with on your own property, not necessarily that this particular display crossed that line. Those limits vary from one community to the next based on local values and opinions. It is legal for woman to be topless in public in New York City . . . a woman in Ohio couldn't get away with the same fashion statement, even if she's on her own property but still _visible_ to the public. (But enough about apples, lets get back to the oranges.  )

In most instances I've seen where the community is offended by a Halloween display, the authorities have not forced the homeowner to take them down. They might encourage them to do so but unless there is a specific city ordinance forbidding decorations of a certain nature, it's not illegal. Often times, the homeowner will take them down or make some edits of their own accord because their goals was not to offend anyone and they want to be good neighbors. That's what I think this guy should do but, as you said, it is his choice.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it. Evelyn Beatrice Hall

Like most have said here, it's not something I would use, but that doesn't have to stop someone else from using it. And as far a the neighbors go, I'm not sure I would have made such a big deal about it until the national news crews are showing up on their lawns. Some of the most graphic offensive scenes I've seen are the Hell Houses some groups put up. I guess to each his own. I'm kind of worried how some people will take my Island Of The Dolls this year.

To paraphrase Patrick Henry...Give me liberty, or give me a hickey!


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

true, but many people complain about things too often these days, it is the reason why there are so many goofy rules and regulations from home owners associations, cant fly a flag, cant leave a garbage can out past a certain time or put out too early or be fined etc.. i live where supposedly no fences are allowed, a neighbor put one up, i am not going to whine or complain, its not my property i dont care its their home.. should a person be fined for indecent exposure on their own land, i personally say no .. but some folks feel yes.. but then again i could care less if jim bob wants to mow his yard on his ride mower in his birthday suit.. always love someone who says its not appropriate for the kids.. yeah and they let their kids watch R rated films on TV etc.. yeah grin, 

we all have our own idea of what is offensive vulger, etc.. i say the f word alot and many would be offended by my language, i can turn it off depending on who i am around or where i am at.. peeps get bent too easy these days.. 

But i do know and understand what you are saying..

that is why i live where i do and love it..


----------

